
Why I, as a black man, attend KKK rallies. – Daryl Davis – TEDxNaperville - skinkestek
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ORp3q1Oaezw
======
user_an0n
Stopped listening to JRE almost a year ago but Daryl Davis has always been one
of the best episodes!

